# Sikh Philosophy Network - Celebrating 10th Amazing Year!



## spnadmin (May 31, 2013)

June 1 celebrates the 10th Sikh Philosophy Network parkash diwas.  It would be wonderful to hear how Sikh Philosophy Network has been a friend on your spiritual journey.

First, let’s get the celebration moving and our hearts beating with the rhythms of this Happy Birthday Song – Punjabi  hip Punjabi hop style.

Happy Birthday Punjabi Ishtyle.wmv - YouTube

Aman Singh is the owner and creator of Sikh Philosophy Network. His dream was that SPN be a vehicle for members of different faiths to journey through comparative religion discussions.  SPN went live at approximately 7:30 pm or 19:30 hours Delhi time. The very first thread, quite appropriate for the beginning years, for all the years, and for this year, was the Mool Mantar. 
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/jap-ji-sahib/2-mool-manter-translation-master-teja-singh.html#post2

The thread was posted on June 1, 2004. The thread is a bit of history in action. I did not change the fonts so you can see for yourself what it was like to post before the days of UNICODE. Gurmukhi fonts would show up only if the fonts on the poster’s computer matched the fonts supported by SPN’s forum software. On many an older thread, they do not.

The mool mantar was followed by the translation of Master Teja Singh. 
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/jap-ji-sahib/2-mool-manter-translation-master-teja-singh.html#post3

The first Leaders were called Leaders because early SPN philosophy held that moderation would stymie free discussion. Leaders, however, would inspire dialog. We still call our mods “Leaders,” but we have had to increase the level of moderation over the years. Among the first Leaders were Arvind, etinder, jitinder, randip singh, and drkhasla. Recently, Mentors were to become our journey’s guides: Mai Harinder Kaur, japjisahib004, Amarpal, and Gyani Jarnail Singh.

When I think of spiritual friendship, I think of laughter. We laughed a lot some years ago when one of our members almost crashed the forum by posting too many shabads from searchgurbani, complete with all the dynamic html features. The load was too great for the platform to bear in those days. (Per his patient and cheerful ways, Aman Singh had it fixed in one afternoon.) Our brother shared the steps of his own spiritual journey here at SPN. He came to us a Hindu, took chande de pahul in India under the sponsorship of drkhalsa, and went on to become a Nihang. He remains in touch with me and calls me “dear sister;” and he thinks I have taken a wrong turn or two. 

I stand in awe of so many, who have given me so much. Now it is your turn to tell us a little, even 2 or 3 sentences. How has SPN been a friend, a companion, on your spiritual journey?


----------



## Harry Haller (May 31, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*

Came here an atheist, stayed and became a Sikh, this forum remains a vital support mechanism for my sanity and advancement.

Amanji, Spnadminji, and everyone else who I have learned so much from, heartfelt thanks


----------



## Arvind (May 31, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*

Thanks Admin ji for this thread.

SPN is wonderful... Love it... and all behind the scenes are terrific.

Long live SPN and everyone contributing to make it a great platform 

Cheers, Arvind


----------



## spnadmin (May 31, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*



Arvind said:


> Thanks Admin ji for this thread.
> 
> SPN is wonderful... Love it... and all behind the scenes are terrific.
> 
> ...



Thank you. In all honesty, the idea was from findingmyway ji. I hope I delivered what she had in mind.

Behind the scenes is a hoot. Every personality is so unique. Sometimes I wonder if someone coming into the middle of a day-long review of an issue thinks he/she has landed on the moon. 

I do miss the "old"timers - lol I am older than all of you. We don't hear from drkhalsa and it was good when you returned. 

Let me know if more is needed on the thread.


----------



## Ishna (May 31, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*

Happy Birthday SPN!  Mountains of thanks to: Aman Singh for bringing SPN to us; to SPNAdmin ji for dutiful moderation, guidance of threads and incredible knowledge and personal insights; to all the other leaders and mentors for their patience and help; and to all the members who make SPN an interesting haven and beacon of sanity in a crazy, crazy world, and for putting up with my regular hissy fits and for the pep talks as necessary.  

SPN was the second ever Sikh forum I joined when I first got serious about this way of life.  Here's one of my earliest posts, about going to Gurdwara for the first time:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/new-to-gurdwara/14072-first-visit-to-a-gurdwara.html 

It's been really interesting to watch as people come and go, come back again or not.  Everyone brings their unique perspectives and personalities and you wouldn't think an online forum could generate such a sense of community.

I wouldn't be where I am today on the Sikh ਰਾਹ without this place and the people here.  Thank you!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*

It seems like just yesterday for me. I joined SikhPhilosophy because of its name. I was participating at GLZ, a Yahoo Group- Gurmat Learning Zone at that time. Gyani ji and Mai ji were also its members. It was an interesting site but at that time the Gurmat Tunnel started having dead ends with too many moderators who had nothing much to offer what the name suggested. Giani ji did mention about the SPN then to me and urged me to join it.

There was another site in 2001 which was started by Dr. I J Singh and his friends called Sikhe.com which had a very interesting newspaper kind of format. I wrote my first Gurmat thought on it named “Anytime Anyplace” after the horrible event of          9-11-01. 

The site got dissolved after sometime for some reason. I was trying to find myself as a Sikh which I still am everyday but any boat in the ocean, if not anchored properly sinks after breaking itself limb by limb. Luckily I got a mail from Aman Singh ji inviting me to the forum. The reason I mentioned I liked the name was because it was inviting a Sikh like me to learn the Philosophy of Sikhi.

I joined SPN on June 29th, 2004. It all started then and I am still swimming in its ocean, thanks to the floaters shared by many who were here at that time and are still here, who do not visit SPN anymore and  many more new energetic, thirsty and hungry who revive me from inside out daily.

I am indebted to all of them. All of you teach me every day quite unknowingly and I am greatful for that.

Happy 10th to all who made this possible with their dedication, devotion and love even with many sleepless nights, all out of sheer love. And a special thanks to the participants who enrichen my life with every new challenging Gurmat thought daily.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Brother Onam (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh,

One of the admirable qualities of the Sikh faith is we don't seek to convert people, by sword or by persuasion. Unfortunately, one side effect is that it can be a difficult community to penetrate for a foreign seeker. SPN has been a wonderful resource in that gap; making a crucial link for a non-Punjabi Sikh like me to be able to really reason openly with the Sikh community.
And I appreciate the patience shown me with some of my outlandish opinions. I pray it serves as a lifesaver to many out there wavering regarding their purpose and identity.
All the way strong!


----------



## findingmyway (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Best Video for 10th Anniversary SPN Celebration Thread - Vote Now!*

SPN for me personally has been the answers to my prayers! When I moved countries (yet again) in 2010 I lost the most amazing sangat. SPN helped provide that sangat, bringing me an education in Gurbani, friends , a sounding board and so much more. Without SPN I would be feeling very very lost and I am extremely glad it is here! I am grateful to the admins, moderators and mentors who work so hard to keep this a Gurbani focussed and friendly place, to learn and interact. I feel I have grown personally and spiritually since being here and I'd like to thank you all, my sangat for helping me :thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*



> SPN for me personally has been the answers to my prayers! When I moved  countries (yet again) in 2010 I lost the most amazing sangat.



Same here! SPN has been my soul food since I left Hyderabad


----------



## aristotle (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*

What would life be without SPN??
Perhaps I would never have experienced the power of discussion; or the feeling of conceding to someone else's perspective; or to share the privilege of having Sangat with people from all around the world....
Happy B'Day SPN...U're awesome \m/


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*

Many similar Forums who started LONG before SPN..have FADED away or in their death throes...

There are TWO Dangers that lurk around...
1. The Forum veers more and more towards the so called sehajdharees..Ghona monas anti-dastaar, anti-kirpaan...and disregards Maryada....these FAIL..because in an attempt to satisfy Everyone..they satisfy NONE. The TRUTH is those who dont keep the Banna/baani are doing it on a PERSONAL BASIS....they are NOT seeking to UNDERMINE everyone elses beliefs or trying to force anyone to be like them...and those ADMIN who make the mistake of believing in "NUMBERS"..end up dying. I used to get HUNDREDS of MAILS Daily on some well known Forums..now a days hardly get more than 3...and thsoe also Forwarded or rehashed NEWS form the web being passed around...

2. SECOND danger..is from the Well heeled, DEEP POCKETED Sant samaaj related SIkh Sites....these people go around looking for well run sites/Forums to "MERGE" with..reverse take over..or just BUY OUT. Guur ji knows how many excellent sikh sites on Kirtan, history, Gurbani that used to espouse the SRM and only SGGS..have disappeared/merged with those who offer everything..sants, sggs..saints..divines masters, all sorts of maryadas etc etc etc.."something for everything" types..pretending to make YOu "*AWARE*".( about Sikhi/Gurmatt)."make you beleive you are in "*SANGAT*" ( of SIKHS)..or pretend to give you "*CHANNANN*" (of Gurmatt)..when in fact they have no Awareness..no Sangat and certainly No Channanan but HANERA !!

I am very glad that Guru Jis Kirpa has kept SPN FREE of these TWIN Dangers for past 10 years..we have grown by day and night...and its my fervent wish that we keep growing and serving..doing the GURUS WORK as best as we can. Along the way we have WEATHERED all kinds of threats..subtle and not so subtle....slander..etc etc...BUT the SGGS kept us ANCHORED FIRMLY..EKO GUR, EKO Bani, EKO vichaar have kept us afloat..through violent tsunamis and tornadoes..we will stay afloat. IN all my 20 years on the Internet and on almost ALL Sikh forums and mailing lsits..its my personal opinion that SPN has helped the MOST NUMBERS to come to SIKHI and GURMATT...and best of all STAY on the PATH forged by GURU NANAK JI...That is the most valuable service we at SPN can do for Humankind.


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 1 June Parkash Diwas Sikh Philosophy Network - Our 10th Amazing Year!*

SPN for me was like a speck of Gold in the sand, at the time I needed it most.  Walking through the fog there were tall stories, far fetched miracles, superstitions, rituals and countless so called holy men trying to sway me on the path to Sikhi.  

SPN provided a true unbiased forum on Sikhi and promoted debate without fear of being called "blasphemous".  Thank you for planting this seed as it has bared fruit year on year and I hope will continue to do so in future eacesign:

Avtar Singh


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Introducing Myself*

I heartily congratulate SPN ADMIN and other all members of Management for completing 
glorious ten years .I wish for the continuity of this for all coming generations.
Personally I have had an excelent experience of sharing the views.I have lernt a lot 
from many of members who are very rich in words and style for prestation of views .
I wish to continue as long as SatiGuRu ji permits me .
With all the best wishes

Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## pamole (Jun 9, 2013)

Happy to join this wonderful group of people...

 Wherever a Sikh lives -- UK,USA,Canada,Ausralia or Punjab..the motives of Life to him are clear---
chardee kalaa ch rehna, sewa karni te vand ke shaknaa.. Khalkat needs Khalsa all over the World..


----------



## ravneet_sb (Jun 10, 2013)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Awsw mhlw 5 ] (392-6)
aasaa mehlaa 5.
Congratulations

Aasaa, Fifth Mehl:


inH si-o pareet karee ghanayree.
The mortal is in love with this,

ja-o milee-ai ta-o vaDhai vaDhayree.
but the more he has, the more he longs for more.

gal chamrhee ja-o chhodai naahee.
It hangs around his neck, and does not leave him.

laag chhuto satgur kee paa-ee. ||1||
But falling at the feet of the True Guru, he is saved. ||1||

jag mohnee ham ti-aag gavaa-ee.
I have renounced and discarded Maya, the Enticer of the world.

nirgun mili-o vajee vaDhaa-ee. ||1|| rahaa-o.
I have met the Absolute Lord, and congratulations are pouring in. ||1||Pause||


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## spskohli (Jun 12, 2013)

It is one of the best sites that I have come across on the internet and is certainly the best about Sikhism.  Congratulations on its tenth anniversary.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jun 19, 2013)

I joined during the greatest depths of sorrow in my life.  SPN has provided enriching, soul satisfying opportunities to share and learn at the personal and collective level.  Many a great wise, whimsical and supportive reside here.

Congratulations on the tenth

:happybd2:


----------



## arshdeep88 (Jun 19, 2013)

congratulations
i wish it may help changing lives of many more  for the better


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Introducing Myself*



prakash.s.bagga said:


> I heartily congratulate SPN ADMIN and other all members of Management for completing
> glorious ten years .I wish for the continuity of this for all coming generations.
> Personally I have had an excelent experience of sharing the views.I have lernt a lot
> from many of members who are very rich in words and style for prestation of views .
> ...


 
Yours was the first post I read when I stumbled on this forum, I was in awe of many of the people writing, the more I wrote about what Sikhism meant to me, the more I learned everything I knew was wrong. This forum also gave me somewhere to write, as I have always loved writing, without you all, I would be lost, in fact, I fear very little, but one of the things I do fear is not being able to connect with the many people I have interacted with on this forum, not being able to share, and not being able to learn from you all


----------



## linzer (Jun 20, 2013)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUtnSGyqpm4

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!!!!
I'm so glad I found Sikh Philosophy net. I'm new to this and like Harry ji I thought I was an atheist but I was in reality a Sikh. I was attracted to Sikhi for it's consistancy and rationality. What has kept me here are those same qualities I find in the members forum , that and the sense of humor .
Thanks to all involved

One other thing, it is truely amazing to be here in My little little town in Mexico(not really so little) and share ideas with people all around the planet. It's my hope that this site will help to spread the Guru's words.
By the way we held Gurdwara here and almost sixty people showed up. We hope to have one at least every month.


----------

